# Al Ain assistance



## IndigoGirl (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi All

I am sure this question has been posed before and I have looked back and only found old posts and I am finding it really frustrating at the moment because of all the conflicting information online. We are looking for either an apartment or an aparthotel for one for three or so months from mid February however when we search for aparthotels the actual hotels that come up do not show any details other than a room in the description with the exception of Top Hotel Apartments (can anyone tell me what this is like?). I know we will not be the only ones who are or who have been in this position and if anyone can point us in the right direction I would appreciate it. The closer to the airport the better because initially taxi will be the mode of transport. The other alternative is to find out which are nice areas close (ish) to the airport as we may well have to look at renting a villa/house straight away and getting the bare essentials until our furniture etc arrives. Any area advice would be most welcome. 

Thanks everyone 

from a slightly panicky expat to be!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The only person I have seen on here who lives in Al Ain and who is reasonably active is Midlifer but I haven't seen any posts from him recently. Perhaps you could try sending him a PM and also have a look through his threads to see if there's anything useful in them. Also, try the search engine on here using 'Al Ain' and see if that throws up anything useful.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

IndigoGirl,

Not sure if you are here yet or not but there are no apartment/hotels near the airport. The closest area to live is Khalifa City A. It is about 10 mins driving to the airport. Good luck and if you have any other questions, send me a PM and I'll try to help out as much as I can/know!


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Bounty Hunter said:


> IndigoGirl,
> 
> Not sure if you are here yet or not but there are no apartment/hotels near the airport. The closest area to live is Khalifa City A. It is about 10 mins driving to the airport. Good luck and if you have any other questions, send me a PM and I'll try to help out as much as I can/know!


Hoo Wee wait a sec!!!Because it is 5 am and I have been working all night I guess I should read a little slower before I post. I didn't notice the Al Ain part until I already posted. Disregard what I mentioned in the previous post...I am a little groggy....:ranger:


----------



## Jonny.B.Good (Feb 15, 2013)

Try contacting Ullas at stayabudhabiATgmailDOTcom he might be able to advise and support. Highly recommended.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone - we are sorted at Hilton Hotel apartment in Al Ain - pricey but hopefully it wont be for long


----------



## Adventurer7 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi
My husband and I are looking for accommodation in an expat community in Al Ain
Can you help...we have a budget of110000and were hoping to find something with maybe some gym facilities in a nice area...any suggestions pleade


----------

